# CSV zu XML



## strauss (30. Apr 2009)

Ich habe eine Handvoll CSV-Dateien, die ich zur weiteren Verwendung in ein XML-Format umwandeln muss. Meine erste Idee war es, beispielsweise mittels openCSV Java-Objekte zu erzeugen, die ich anschließend mit JAXB in XML umwandle. Doch ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht etwas umständlich ist und es auch einfacher geht. 

So frage ich mal an dieser Stelle, was ihr davon haltet...


----------



## Vayu (30. Apr 2009)

ganz ehrlich  dafür würd ich ein Perlskript schreiben 

das geht schneller


----------



## strauss (30. Apr 2009)

Es muss aber mit Java realisiert werden. Java stellt die Codebasis dafür dar.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Apr 2009)

Vayu hat aber prinzipell recht ... Du kannst gigantische Frameworks auf die CSV Daten loslassen oder schnell alles selber Programmieren


----------



## strauss (30. Apr 2009)

Und welche "gigantischen Frameworks" würde es diesbezüglich zum Beispiel geben?


----------



## Gast2 (30. Apr 2009)

:smoke: ... die die Du bereits nanntest ... openCSV - JAXB ... das bekommst Du übrigens schneller in einer Java-Klasse hin


----------

